# Miss Panda's RL Commissions [ Slots: 1/3 OPEN ]



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

*Welcome to Miss Panda's RLC Shop!*

I feel that sometimes I need a break from draining full-body commissions, so I'll be offering special prices on *Chibis Only* here at TBT. Plus, I need to earn some money to pay for a flight ticket out west this summer to attend my younger brother's wedding.​
*Rules and Regulations:*
-- Please be patient. I will respond to your comments/PMs as soon as I can.
-- Do not be rude, demanding/pushy, or make spam comments. Chatting/Dicussing is fine.
-- All payments are to be made to shiirahime@gmail.com in $USD
-- Please do NOT send the money before I accept your commision/send instructions.
-- You must pay BEFORE I start your commission.
-- I retain the right to refuse to take a commission request.
-- Always specify which style that you want!
-- I will never be open for TBT/IGB/Trades/Auctions, sorry. Aside from regular commissions, this is the ONLY way I will be offering art from now on.
-- To make sure that this was read, include Chocolate-covered Strawberries somewhere in your order form.
-- I will do these when I have time. I will try to get them done ASAP, but I will let you know if there are larger regular commissions I'm working on first, in which you may have to wait. Please keep this in mind.
-- Should I not be able to finish the commission for some reason after being paid, you will absolutely be refunded.

Will do: Mayors, OCs, Villagers (some), fandom characters. Romance, mild sexual situations/nudity (not full, however), friendship/familial relationships, specific expressions (sad/happy/angry/etc).

Will NOT do: Mecha/Machinery, extremely complicated designs, heavy gore/mutilation (a little mild horror/blood should be OK), actual animals/realistic styles, extreme sexual situations (regardless of genders involved), difficult fight/action scenes, imitating another artist's style.

If you have a question or concern regarding anything above (or not mentioned), please ask!

All payments are to be made through PayPal USD only!

Current Status:
*Slots*: OPEN
*Waiting List*: CLOSED


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

*Chibi Style Examples:*​
*Tall Chibi*: 



Spoiler

















More: 1 | 2 | 3



*Short Chibi*: 



Spoiler

















More: 1 | 2 | 3



*Curly-cue Chibi*: 



Spoiler











*AC Villagers*: 



Spoiler


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

*Prices:*​
*Tall Chibi:* (Full body + Full color) ---- $16

*Short Chibi:* (Full body + Full color) ---- $13

*Curly-cue Small Chibi:* (Full Body + Full color) ---- $10

*Villagers*:* (Full body + Full color) ---- $13

*Extras/Complicated Designs/Special:* --- *ASK*. (Case by case basis.)

*Note!: These are difficult for me. Depending on the villager in question, I may turn this down if I don't feel confident enough with that type of villager/animal! Please ask first!

Backgrounds and animations are _not currently available_!

Limit of THREE characters/villagers per commission. Thank you!

*WHEN SENDING PAYMENT, PLEASE DO THE FOLLOWING:

--Select the option "No Address Needed"! This is very important! Otherwise PayPal is going to expect me to have proof that I shipping you physical goods!
--Do not use terms like "Commission", "Deviant art", "Art commission", etc. PayPal sadly does not support these and people have gotten in trouble for doing them.
--If sending by friend/family option, please just use simple terms like "Here you go!" "For a friend!", etc, etc.
--If sending by merchant payment option, please just use "Payment from: your name/alias/something to let me know it's you"
*
---------------

*Order Form:*​

```
[B]Chibi Style:[/B] (You may note a very specific style out of those shown if you like, too.)
[B]Number of Chibis (max:3):[/B]
[spoiler=Reference(s)]Picture references here. Please be thorough if you want specifics![/spoiler]
[B]Extras/Special Details:[/B]
[B]Total Price:[/B]
[B]Slot or Waiting List?:[/B]
[B]Anything else?[/B]
```


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

*Slots:*
1. Azukitan - *PAID!* *FINISHED*!


Spoiler



*Style:* Detailed half body sketch
*Number of Characters (max:3):* 2


Spoiler: Reference(s)



Teen Hiro: [x] [x] [x] (age 15)

Older Hiro: [x] [x] [x] (age 21)


*Extras/Special Details:* I would like this to be a sort of reflective art piece, contrasting Hiro's happy and ambitious teen self with his older self. The latter is characterized as having a jaded heart through the bitterness of loss. Older Hiro is tightly-wound, excessively reclusive, and overly critical himself. I can imagine a young Hiro gazing upward with a hopeful smile on his face, whereas his older counterpart is looking down with a sullen/contemplative expression. Nevertheless, their poses can be anything you want them to be. I trust your artistic vision c:
*Total Price:* $24
*Slot or Waiting List?:* Slot
*Anything else?* Nope! But feel free to ask questions, if you have any :)


2. 
3.

*Waiting List:*
1. 
2. 
3. DrewDiddy1996 (*Keep on wait list for one month!)

*Finished Commissions/Pick up:*


Spoiler








For Snapdragon!





For izzi000!





For Laudine!





For Trickilicky!

[Second finished images of Laudine's will go here when I upload them.]





For Azukitan!



Much thanks. <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

Annnnnd.... *OPEN!*

Or, the waiting list is, anyway. I'll automatically bump you up to slots when I'm ready if you get on the waiting list. (That is, if I opened slots and you were on the waiting list, you would automatically be bumped to the first spot in slots.)

I may offer other things here from time to time, as well for possibly special post numbers or commission numbers (but not TBT/IGB commissions, sorry).


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

First boopie and no lovey. </3


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 1, 2015)

Ah! I want one but I'm on my phone...no refs


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Ah! I want one but I'm on my phone...no refs



No worries about refs yet, if you want to hold off on those. Only the waiting list is open for now! (Since I have another commission to finish in the next few days after it's paid.)

Did you want a waiting list spot?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

Woo woo! Go Manda! :'3

You'd better make them sweet greens yo


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Woo woo! Go Manda! :'3
> 
> You'd better make them sweet greens yo



Honestly, anything I make is not going to be for me to spend and going toward the plane tickets for August + wedding gifts. lol

But thanks! I'll do my best.


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 1, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> No worries about refs yet, if you want to hold off on those. Only the waiting list is open for now! (Since I have another commission to finish in the next few days after it's paid.)
> 
> Did you want a waiting list spot?



Yes, please!!!  Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you so much for putting me on it!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Yes, please!!!  Thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thank you so much for putting me on it!



No problem! : ) Should all be set. I put the info in quick before I ran off for a bite to eat, so I didn't have time to reply right away. lol


----------



## Muzu (Mar 1, 2015)

Your art is beautiful, good luck with this. I'm sure the waiting list will fill up fast.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ahhh i love the tall chibis! I can't commission you now but probably a month from now I can! I'd love to be on your waiting list. (If that's what it is for).


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

Awwww, your curly - cue chibis are just too cute ^v^ I'd definitely commission art from you if I had more cash to spend! Good luck with your shop! ^_^


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

Muzu said:


> Your art is beautiful, good luck with this. I'm sure the waiting list will fill up fast.



Thank you very much! That's really nice of you to say, on both counts. : )



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ahhh i love the tall chibis! I can't commission you now but probably a month from now I can! I'd love to be on your waiting list. (If that's what it is for).



Ahh, okay! A month later would be fine. I can put you on the waiting list. If I bump the waiting list up to the slots once I'm ready within the week or so, I'll just make a note to keep you on the waiting list until you're ready! Thanks for the interest and I'm glad you like the tall chibis!


----------



## azukitan (Mar 1, 2015)

The time is nigh--
Soon, my sweet--
You shall one day be mine.
*caresses art*

And I swear to you, I am not a creep.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Awwww, your curly - cue chibis are just too cute ^v^ I'd definitely commission art from you if I had more cash to spend! Good luck with your shop! ^_^



Thank you! I'm glad that you like them. : ) And the sentiments mean a lot, thank you! I'll do my best~



azukitan said:


> The time is nigh--
> Soon, my sweet--
> You shall one day be mine.
> *caresses art*
> ...



If art could blush. XD

...Well, technically, the characters can. I GUESS THAT COUNTS.

But really, I would love to do a commission for you in the future. <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

A loving little boople, full of boople magics!

And popcorn. Love me some popcorn. <3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm wondering, how can I pay you?


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm wondering, how can I pay you?



I can only accept PayPal with USD (US dollars).


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 2, 2015)

Blooping-bloop~ Boop.

Got that feeling of being over-tired and awake just short of 24 hours, but can't sleep. Blurble.


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi, hello ^.^ beautiful, lovely art! Quick question, I know slots aren't open yet but what if I wanted to order 2 chibis to be interacting, would both chibis be full price depending on chosen style or one chibi full price and the other a different price? I hope my question made sense, if not terribly sorry it's almost 2am.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 2, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Hi, hello ^.^ beautiful, lovely art! Quick question, I know slots aren't open yet but what if I wanted to order 2 chibis to be interacting, would both chibis be full price depending on chosen style or one chibi full price and the other a different price? I hope my question made sense, if not terribly sorry it's almost 2am.



Thanks a lot! : )

And your question does make sense, don't worry! Since I'm already offering these with lower base prices and more choices than the chibis in my actual commissions and not charging the PayPal fee, it's the same price for each additional chibi, with a limit of 3 per commission. I hope that answers your question! I may, however, make an exception regarding the curly cue chibis, since those are small, and offer three dollars off per additional curly cue chibi (still with a limit of 3).


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 2, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks a lot! : )
> 
> And your question does make sense, don't worry! Since I'm already offering these with lower base prices and more choices than the chibis in my actual commissions and not charging the PayPal fee, it's the same price for each additional chibi, with a limit of 3 per commission. I hope that answers your question! I may, however, make an exception regarding the curly cue chibis, since those are small, and offer three dollars off per additional curly cue chibi (still with a limit of 3).



Thank you so much for answering my question ^.^ If there's a slot in the waiting list open, could I be added please?


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 2, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Thank you so much for answering my question ^.^ If there's a slot in the waiting list open, could I be added please?



My pleasure. And yes you may! : ) Slot 2 is yours, then!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 2, 2015)

Boopa-woop-a~!

Just one slot left on the waiting list! I did end up extending it to 4 slots, but that's a special case for someone who wants to wait a month. The last slot of the original three is still available, though.


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 2, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Boopa-woop-a~!
> 
> Just one slot left on the waiting list! I did end up extending it to 4 slots, but that's a special case for someone who wants to wait a month. The last slot of the original three is still available, though.



I'm so excited for these to turn into actual slots!


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 2, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> My pleasure. And yes you may! : ) Slot 2 is yours, then!



Thank you so much ^^ can't wait for slots to open up! :>


----------



## Laudine (Mar 2, 2015)

Is the last waiting list slot still available? If yes I'd love to take it! (Thinking about two characters as curly-cue chibis if that's ok?)


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 2, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> I'm so excited for these to turn into actual slots!



I'm still waiting to hear back from the prior commissioner who was supposed to pay today, so if I don't hear back from her by tomorrow, I'll probably just go ahead and open the slots. We'll see!



izzi000 said:


> Thank you so much ^^ can't wait for slots to open up! :>



No problem! Depending how my current commission situation goes, slots could be opened as soon as tomorrow. 



Laudine said:


> Is the last waiting list slot still available? If yes I'd love to take it! (Thinking about two characters as curly-cue chibis if that's ok?)



Yep, the last slot is still available---or it was until you commented, anyway. XD Now it's yours! (And yes, that would be fine!)


----------



## Laudine (Mar 2, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Yep, the last slot is still available---or it was until you commented, anyway. XD Now it's yours! (And yes, that would be fine!)



Yay hooray, thank you! So excited to finally be able to commission you hahah. 

Not sure if I should fill the form now or later, but... here you go!

*Chibi Style:* Curly-cue Small Chibi
*Number of Chibis (max:3):* Two
Luther: http://i.imgur.com/cbKDikI.jpg
Maddalena: http://i.imgur.com/AkFJViS.jpg
Other refs: <one><two><three>
*Extras/Special Details:* Feel free to draw them in any way you like. They can interact or just as standalone chibis. Up to you! 
*Total Price:* Hmm, $20 if that's correct?
*Slot or Waiting List?:* Waiting list
*Anything else?* Chocolate-covered Strawberries... xD

Just let me know when it's ok to send payment and I'll send it right away, thanks again!


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you so much for keeping us updated ^.^


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 2, 2015)

Laudine said:


> Yay hooray, thank you! So excited to finally be able to commission you hahah.
> 
> Not sure if I should fill the form now or later, but... here you go!
> 
> ...



Looks good! Normally I would give three bucks off for the second chibi in curly cue style, but since the outfit for your second character looks quite complicated, I'll split the difference with that, if that's alright with you? In that case, it would be just as you said---$20. Please don't pay yet, though! Also, I just want to make sure that you're aware that the curly cue style is smaller than the others! 



izzi000 said:


> Thank you so much for keeping us updated ^.^



I will! I'm actually going to go ahead and consider you guys in the slots now. It's nearly the end of the day and still nothing from my current client, so I might as well get started with some. : ) No payments just yet, but I'll get back to you guys after I'm done with my Mario Kart 8 stream if you want go ahead and post your forms!


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 2, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I will! I'm actually going to go ahead and consider you guys in the slots now. It's nearly the end of the day and still nothing from my current client, so I might as well get started with some. : ) No payments just yet, but I'll get back to you guys after I'm done with my Mario Kart 8 stream if you want go ahead and post your forms!



Alright, sounds good to me. One more question before I post my form. Do you only draw OC's and Mayors or would you be able to draw real life people too?


----------



## Laudine (Mar 2, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Looks good! Normally I would give three bucks off for the second chibi in curly cue style, but since the outfit for your second character looks quite complicated, I'll split the difference with that, if that's alright with you? In that case, it would be just as you said---$20. Please don't pay yet, though! Also, I just want to make sure that you're aware that the curly cue style is smaller than the others!



Yes that sounds great, thanks for letting me know!  Haha and yes I noticed, I actually fell in love with them because they're tiny and adorable xD

Edit: Forgot to say feel free to simplify the outfit if you need to! I'm not obsessed with accuracy when it comes my OCs' clothing. I omit their details myself all the time


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 2, 2015)

Woo hoo!  Here is my form:

*Chibi Style:* Short Chibi please! I really like the first one 
*Number of Chibis (max:3):* 1


Spoiler: Reference(s)







 this is the outfit (it's off the shoulder) and eyes, my Mayor has brown eyes. She has long pastel pink hair and wears a flower crown! Her shoes are the ballet shoes. Refs can also be seen in my signature!
*Extras/Special Details:* The flower crown and can she be smiling please? can she also be holding a sweet like an ice cream cone?
*Total Price:* 15.00 since I want a special hair/flower crown and holding something. If this should be more, let me know! :3
*Slot or Waiting List?:* Slot!
*Anything else?*Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 3, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Alright, sounds good to me. One more question before I post my form. Do you only draw OC's and Mayors or would you be able to draw real life people too?



I would be willing to try! To be honest, I haven't done many commissions like that, but if that's what you'd like, I can give it my best shot, so long as you have references and a clear idea of what you'd like (also please note eye colors if you can, since it's often hard to determine in photos!). : )



Laudine said:


> Yes that sounds great, thanks for letting me know!  Haha and yes I noticed, I actually fell in love with them because they're tiny and adorable xD
> 
> Edit: Forgot to say feel free to simplify the outfit if you need to! I'm not obsessed with accuracy when it comes my OCs' clothing. I omit their details myself all the time



Okay, no problem then! : ) I'll try not to simplify it too much. I'm just afraid of not matching a good level of detail with the small chibis. XD But thanks a lot!



snapdragon said:


> Woo hoo!  Here is my form:
> 
> *Chibi Style:* Short Chibi please! I really like the first one
> *Number of Chibis (max:3):* 1
> ...



Looks great and sounds perfectly fair to me! First slot is still yours! And since I have yet to hear back from my other client, yours will be the one I'm starting first after you're paid!


You guys can pay when you're ready, but I just want to make something clear. In the section for the comment, please only write "payment from: your name/alias/something so I know it's you" and nothing else. Also, PayPal has started doing this weird thing about shipped goods, so please, please pick the option that says "No address needed"! Otherwise they'll be expecting that I'm sending you goods in the mail and want proof from me. And that's it! As promised, I won't charge the PayPal fee, unless you want to be nice and pay it. It's completely your choice.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 3, 2015)

Payment from Laudine received! Thanks so much for following my instructions above. : ) That saves some refunding/repayment hassle. I will get started on your commission tomorrow! ...Er, today. I didn't realize it was 1:50AM. lol


----------



## Laudine (Mar 3, 2015)

Yay! I was going to notify you but you found out first haha. Yeah Paypal became weird lately about payments, and don't get me started on eBay! ^^;

Eee so excited to see my OCs in your style, thanks again!


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 3, 2015)

*Chibi Style:* Curly-Cue Chibi
*Number of Chibis (max:3):* 1


Spoiler: Reference(s)



Pictures


*Extras/Special Details:* Eye-Color: Dark Brown
*Total Price:* $10
*Slot or Waiting List?:* Slot
*Anything else?* If you need any other, better reference pictures, let me know ^.^ Hair color is fading but its a burgundy/red color is sunlight. Got septum and gauges (Can't see them well.)

Let me know when to send payment c: If this is something you can't do then let me know to send my Mayor form instead. Thank you!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 3, 2015)

Laudine said:


> Yay! I was going to notify you but you found out first haha. Yeah Paypal became weird lately about payments, and don't get me started on eBay! ^^;
> 
> Eee so excited to see my OCs in your style, thanks again!



Yeeeah, PayPal kind of dumped these changes out of nowhere. It doesn't even really make sense why they'd expect everyone would be shipping packages by default when so much is exchanged online nowadays. Ah well.

I'll do my best! : ) And thanks for commissioning me!



izzi000 said:


> *Chibi Style:* Curly-Cue Chibi
> *Number of Chibis (max:3):* 1
> 
> 
> ...



Do you possibly have any better references? I can't really see your hairstyle very well. And is the nose ring something you want or don't want? (Since it's in one picture and not another.) If you don't mind, could you send me refs in PM? They're really small on your page and I can't find a way to turn the music off when I go on there, either. lol Oh, and you didn't mention what kind of outfit you'd like, either.

Oh, and what does "got septum and gauges (Can't see them well.)" mean? I've never once heard that terminology before, my apologies. 

Though if any of this is too much of an issue, you're free to do the mayor instead. I just need a clear idea of what you want before I really feel that I can start. : )

...Gah. Sorry if anything I said above doesn't make a lot of sense. I'm trying to brain things after 3AM and it's not easy. lol


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Yeeeah, PayPal kind of dumped these changes out of nowhere. It doesn't even really make sense why they'd expect everyone would be shipping packages by default when so much is exchanged online nowadays. Ah well.
> 
> I'll do my best! : ) And thanks for commissioning me!
> 
> ...



Sent  forgive me for confusing you with my horrible descriptions lol get some sleep soon girly!


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey! I usually just pick the send money to family/friends option. Does that work? I don't think that even asks about a shipment.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 3, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Sent  forgive me for confusing you with my horrible descriptions lol get some sleep soon girly!



Responded and accepted! Sorry for any inconvenience!



snapdragon said:


> Hey! I usually just pick the send money to family/friends option. Does that work? I don't think that even asks about a shipment.



That would be fine if you want to do it that way, too, since this is a smaller scale commission.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2015)

Wew, Amissa's gonna be a busy lady :>


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Responded and accepted! Sorry for any inconvenience.



No inconvenience at all C: thank you for accepting, I have sent the payment!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Wew, Amissa's gonna be a busy lady :>



Indeed. But I need to be. Haha. I've got to make money for the plane ticket, to kennel my dog for two weeks, wedding gifts, AND for Pax Prime tickets. I have my work cut out for me.



izzi000 said:


> No inconvenience at all C: thank you for accepting, I have sent the payment!



Okay, thanks so much! I have received your payment!


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 3, 2015)

Super excited to see everyone's commissions!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 3, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Super excited to see everyone's commissions!



I've started work on them! : ) Just a notice that I could be going back to work as early as tomorrow, so I'm not sure just how long it will be until they're done, but I'll do my best to have them done within the week! Thanks so much, guys! You're all paid and squared away.


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I've started work on them! : ) Just a notice that I could be going back to work as early as tomorrow, so I'm not sure just how long it will be until they're done, but I'll do my best to have them done within the week! Thanks so much, guys! You're all paid and squared away.



No rush, my dear  we'll all be here!


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 3, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> No rush, my dear  we'll all be here!



I agree with Snapdragon, no rush c:


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 3, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> No rush, my dear  we'll all be here!





izzi000 said:


> I agree with Snapdragon, no rush c:



Thanks a lot, both of you! It's not that I'm in a rush, but rather that I try not to let commissioners wait too long or slack. : ) I like to get things done in a timely manner with my free time. I'll make sure to manage it around my job, though.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 4, 2015)

Update: Got the lines done for all your pieces! I'll hopefully be able to clean them up and begin coloring tomorrow or Friday. : ) 

Would you guys prefer for me to post them here when they're finished (with or without watermark---your choice) or would you like me to PM them privately to you? I would default to doing both, but if you have any preferences (or if you want them watermarked if posted on this thread), please do let me know. Thank you!


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 5, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Update: Got the lines done for all your pieces! I'll hopefully be able to clean them up and begin coloring tomorrow or Friday. : )
> 
> Would you guys prefer for me to post them here when they're finished (with or without watermark---your choice) or would you like me to PM them privately to you? I would default to doing both, but if you have any preferences (or if you want them watermarked if posted on this thread), please do let me know. Thank you!



Thanks for the updates Amissa ^^ 
If it's ok with you, I'd prefer mine PM'ed, I dislike watermarks cause they tend to ruin it if they're too big lol but if you prefer to watermark, that is ok with me c:


----------



## Finnian (Mar 5, 2015)

these are so beautiful I could die.


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 5, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Update: Got the lines done for all your pieces! I'll hopefully be able to clean them up and begin coloring tomorrow or Friday. : )
> 
> Would you guys prefer for me to post them here when they're finished (with or without watermark---your choice) or would you like me to PM them privately to you? I would default to doing both, but if you have any preferences (or if you want them watermarked if posted on this thread), please do let me know. Thank you!



Hmm, if we are worried about theft, then I think it best to PM the un water marked versions. But I really want people to see your work! So perhaps post watermarked versions on the thread?


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 5, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Hmm, if we are worried about theft, then I think it best to PM the un water marked versions. But I really want people to see your work! So perhaps post watermarked versions on the thread?



Hadn't thought about this -.- but I agree once again with Snapdragon c:


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 5, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Thanks for the updates Amissa ^^
> If it's ok with you, I'd prefer mine PM'ed, I dislike watermarks cause they tend to ruin it if they're too big lol but if you prefer to watermark, that is ok with me c:



Oh, don't worry! I'd make sure the commissioners get a non-watermarked version regardless. Haha. It would be pretty crappy for an artist to watermark a commission before giving it to the commissioner. XD It's more or less asking if it's alright to post them on the thread here with a watermark.



Finnian said:


> these are so beautiful I could die.



DON'T DIE! (But thank you! I'm really honored that you think so. As I've said before, your art is great!)



snapdragon said:


> Hmm, if we are worried about theft, then I think it best to PM the un water marked versions. But I really want people to see your work! So perhaps post watermarked versions on the thread?



Sure, that's fine! That's pretty much what I default to, but if asked, I will also keep commissions completely private if that's what the commissioner desires.



izzi000 said:


> Hadn't thought about this -.- but I agree once again with Snapdragon c:



Okay, no worries! If you'd like to keep yours private, that's alright too.

I've started coloring and I hope to get Snapdragon's done today. I should at least be able to start a second one tonight, but we'll see. Thanks for your responses, guys!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 5, 2015)

Boop so Laudine can hopefully find this and let me know her preferences~


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 5, 2015)

Ech, your art is so beautiful! They always make me smile. uu


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 5, 2015)

flower child said:


> Ech, your art is so beautiful! They always make me smile. uu



Thank you so much! : ) I'm honored to be able to make you smile and that's really sweet of you to say, thank you!


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 5, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Oh, don't worry! I'd make sure the commissioners get a non-watermarked version regardless. Haha. It would be pretty crappy for an artist to watermark a commission before giving it to the commissioner. XD It's more or less asking if it's alright to post them on the thread here with a watermark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously thanks for the updates and communicating with us often c:


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 5, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Seriously thanks for the updates and communicating with us often c:



You're very welcome. : ) I like to keep people updated when possible, rather than just disappear until it's done. And there's nothing wrong with doing the latter--I just prefer it this way. 


Also, with permission to post, here's *snapdragon*'s commission (watermarked for this thread)!







Short chibi commission. The curly cues will be significantly smaller, just for reference!

And with that, it's one down, two to go! I might not get to work on another one tonight. Depends whether work calls me or not tonight.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 5, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> You're very welcome. : ) I like to keep people updated when possible, rather than just disappear until it's done. And there's nothing wrong with doing the latter--I just prefer it this way.
> 
> 
> Also, with permission to post, here's *snapdragon*'s commission (watermarked for this thread)!
> ...



Absolutely beautiful, Amissa : D Oh woe is I, if I had the funds or money at all, I would commish you so much : O


----------



## Laudine (Mar 5, 2015)

Eep, I'm totally late to the party, but I like the watermark idea xD *gets shot*

Gah I really love how snapdragon's commission turned out, lovely shading on the hair and dress. Good job!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 5, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Amissa : D Oh woe is I, if I had the funds or money at all, I would commish you so much : O



Thanks so much! I'm glad you thought so. And that sentiment is very kind of you, thanks!



Laudine said:


> Eep, I'm totally late to the party, but I like the watermark idea xD *gets shot*
> 
> Gah I really love how snapdragon's commission turned out, lovely shading on the hair and dress. Good job!



Hey, no worries! XD Thanks for letting me know your preferences on the matter. I appreciate it!

And thank you! I went kind of overboard with the shading and stuff a bit, but I'm glad you think it turned out well!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 5, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks so much! I'm glad you thought so. And that sentiment is very kind of you, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome : ) I do however love seeing each piece hehe, been sneaking on your thread just to look 8D


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 5, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> You're very welcome. : ) I like to keep people updated when possible, rather than just disappear until it's done. And there's nothing wrong with doing the latter--I just prefer it this way.
> 
> 
> Also, with permission to post, here's *snapdragon*'s commission (watermarked for this thread)!
> ...



YAY THERE SHE IS ^___________________________^


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 5, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> You're very welcome. : ) I like to keep people updated when possible, rather than just disappear until it's done. And there's nothing wrong with doing the latter--I just prefer it this way.
> 
> 
> Also, with permission to post, here's *snapdragon*'s commission (watermarked for this thread)!
> ...



Ahhhh so cute ^^ I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 6, 2015)

Chocolate-covered strawberries! Beautiful art Miss Panda! I'm so glad I visited The Museum today, what a fab way to start my day looking at all your gorgeous art  

I'd love to go on the waiting list please, if that's okay? I can provide Mayor refs whenever you need them ^_^ I didn't fill in an order form as I wasn't sure if you should for a waiting list request, hope that's okay. If not I can re-submit with a form


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're welcome : ) I do however love seeing each piece hehe, been sneaking on your thread just to look 8D



Hehe, thanks~ I'm glad you find my thread worthy of stopping by to see! It's nice when it's not too lonely around here. lol



snapdragon said:


> YAY THERE SHE IS ^___________________________^



Indeed! \o/ I'm so happy you liked it!



izzi000 said:


> Ahhhh so cute ^^ I can't wait to see the rest!



Thanks a lot! I hope to get to work on the last two today, though I don't know if I'll finish today or if it'll be after my work week ends. I'll do my best!



Trickilicky said:


> Chocolate-covered strawberries! Beautiful art Miss Panda! I'm so glad I visited The Museum today, what a fab way to start my day looking at all your gorgeous art
> 
> I'd love to go on the waiting list please, if that's okay? I can provide Mayor refs whenever you need them ^_^ I didn't fill in an order form as I wasn't sure if you should for a waiting list request, hope that's okay. If not I can re-submit with a form



Aww, thank you so much! I'm really flattered that you like my art and are interested in commissioning me!

And sure, I can put you on the waiting list. : ) I might not be opening slots back up for a little bit after I finish the ones I have, since I'm waiting on a client for my normal commissions to get back to me so I can work on a bigger commission. But I can certainly give you a waiting list slot in the mean time. If this client takes too long again, I might just open slots back up again when I'm done with the ones I have, but I'll wait and see. Don't want to accidentally overload myself. lol


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 6, 2015)

*Update*: Finished with Izzi000's commission!

Won't post it here without her express permission, though. 

Gonna start on coloring Laudine's shortly. I'm not sure that I'll finish today, but I'll sure try. (Caffeine has me all pumped up to work on these. lol)


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

Coffee be keepin' Amissa all strong like :>


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Coffee be keepin' Amissa all strong like :>



D: D: D: D: DX COFFEE!?

Nope. Nope nope nope. Hate coffee.

I'm talking Pepsi.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

I forgot Pepsi had Caffeine zzz

sue me


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I forgot Pepsi had Caffeine zzz
> 
> sue me



Lots of soda does. But Pepsi is KING.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

SUE ME EVEN MORE THEN ;-;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey, I was just wondering how much it would cost for a full town wo mayor???


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> SUE ME EVEN MORE THEN ;-;



Well, there's also plenty of soda that DOESN'T have caffeine. It goes both ways.



The Hidden Owl said:


> Hey, I was just wondering how much it would cost for a full town wo mayor???



At $13 per villager... a lot. lol

I don't honestly know if I could do a full town of a AC villagers, though. They're very difficult for me.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Well, there's also plenty of soda that DOESN'T have caffeine. It goes both ways.
> 
> 
> At $13 per villager... a lot. lol
> ...


Ok sue me about half way then!!

And daaaaamn, that'd be hella cash if it was a full town lmao


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 6, 2015)

BUMPS for you and your beautiful art missy ^.^


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ok sue me about half way then!!
> 
> And daaaaamn, that'd be hella cash if it was a full town lmao



IT'S ALL SUE OR NO SUE. OR MARY SUE. *gets shot for lame pun*

I don't think anyone would pay that much anyway, but there's no way I could give discounts for extra villagers when they are a HUGE pain in the butt to draw. I was waffling over whether or not to even include them in the commission line-up.



izzi000 said:


> BUMPS for you and your beautiful art missy ^.^



Thank you so much! : ) That's very sweet of you, hun.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> IT'S ALL SUE OR NO SUE. OR MARY SUE. *gets shot for lame pun*
> 
> I don't think anyone would pay that much anyway, but there's no way I could give discounts for extra villagers when they are a HUGE pain in the butt to draw. I was waffling over whether or not to even include them in the commission line-up.


Oooooh you went there!! You're gonna have to sue me all the way then! :'c

But oh gosh, wouldn't it be fun if they pushed you to do a full town, that'd be so muuuuch $_$


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 6, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> At $13 per villager... a lot. lol
> 
> I don't honestly know if I could do a full town of a AC villagers, though. They're very difficult for me.


Ahh ok lol. Your town is so cool I just wanted to see. c: Thank


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Oooooh you went there!! You're gonna have to sue me all the way then! :'c
> 
> But oh gosh, wouldn't it be fun if they pushed you to do a full town, that'd be so muuuuch $_$



Suing takes time, effort, and money. None of which I have to give! : )

I already have a $135 commission waiting in reserve (thankfully they agreed to wait to pay until I finish other smaller commissions first) and someone else who was supposed to get back to me on Monday. Those are going to kill me already. I don't need to die three more times over. LOL. Art is hard, bro.



The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahh ok lol. Your town is so cool I just wanted to see. c: Thank



No problem! (Haha, thanks!)


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Suing takes time, effort, and money. None of which I have to give! : )
> 
> I already have a $135 commission waiting in reserve (thankfully they agreed to wait to pay until I finish other smaller commissions first) and someone else who was supposed to get back to me on Monday. Those are going to kill me already. I don't need to die three more times over. LOL. Art is hard, bro.


Good, we can just hug things out and call it a day! ?\_(ツ)_/?

Oh daaaang DOUBLE DANG, Amissa gonna be hella rich yo


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Good, we can just hug things out and call it a day! ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> Oh daaaang DOUBLE DANG, Amissa gonna be hella rich yo



Sounds like a plan! ....Without the hugs. You can give Dante a hug. If you dare.

More like that money is going straight into wedding gifts + flight ticket money + dog kenneling for 2 weeks + Pax Prime tickets. It's a tiny fraction of what I have to try to make before August, unfortunately.

Okay, enough procrastinating for me. Back to work.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Laudine's is now finished.  And thus I am completely finished with the commissions (for now)! 

I forgot to post this earlier, but here's the water-marked version of Izzi000's commission (curly cue chibi), posted with permission:







Laudine's may come later if/when they decide if they want me to share it or not. : )

/flops over 

Ahhhh I worked hard today/tonight. Time for a break. *gets some popcorn*


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Ronery boop.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 6, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Laudine's is now finished.  And thus I am completely finished with the commissions (for now)!
> 
> I forgot to post this earlier, but here's the water-marked version of Izzi000's commission (curly cue chibi), posted with permission:
> 
> ...


Great work Amissa!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oooohhhh Laudine will like that! Great work Amissa!



Oh, this is Izzi's not Laudine's! I won't post Laudine's until she gives me the OK (just in case she wants it to be private--I like to give people that option). 

But thank you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 6, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Oh, this is Izzi's not Laudine's! I won't post Laudine's until she gives me the OK (just in case she wants it to be private--I like to give people that option).
> 
> But thank you!


Ah! My bad! #/\#
*hides in a hole*


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ah! My bad! #/\#
> *hides in a hole*



Nuuuu, it's okay! I worded it kind of confusingly by announcing Laudine's being done. Haha.


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 7, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Laudine's is now finished.  And thus I am completely finished with the commissions (for now)!
> 
> I forgot to post this earlier, but here's the water-marked version of Izzi000's commission (curly cue chibi), posted with permission:
> 
> ...



Have a wonderful night Amissa ^^ and one again the curly cue is so cute c:
Thank you so much! I shared this on tumblr and gave you credit of course! Thanks girly! C:


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 7, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> Have a wonderful night Amissa ^^ and one again the curly cue is so cute c:
> Thank you so much! I shared this on tumblr and gave you credit of course! Thanks girly! C:



Thank you so much! : ) It was a pleasure. Have a great one, yourself!


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 7, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Aww, thank you so much! I'm really flattered that you like my art and are interested in commissioning me!
> 
> And sure, I can put you on the waiting list. : ) I might not be opening slots back up for a little bit after I finish the ones I have, since I'm waiting on a client for my normal commissions to get back to me so I can work on a bigger commission. But I can certainly give you a waiting list slot in the mean time. If this client takes too long again, I might just open slots back up again when I'm done with the ones I have, but I'll wait and see. Don't want to accidentally overload myself. lol



You're very welcome! Your work is gorgeous, so bright and colourful and fun! Thank you very much for adding me to the waiting list (woohoo!), and don't worry about how long it takes, I'm in no rush at all. If/when you have a free slot, I'll be very happy to give you my Mayor refs. I just started my first little digital art piece and it's taken me a week just to do the lines LOL. I totally understand, and hope all goes well with the big commissions you've got coming up! Have a brill weekend ^_^


----------



## Laudine (Mar 7, 2015)

Like I have mentioned in the pm, I'm absolutely in love with how mine turned out. They're so gorgeous! Thanks again Amissa!  Feel free to put the watermarked version here too : D

*gets back to stare at the chibis*



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ah! My bad! #/\#
> *hides in a hole*



D: *gets Chibi out of the hole*


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 7, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> You're very welcome! Your work is gorgeous, so bright and colourful and fun! Thank you very much for adding me to the waiting list (woohoo!), and don't worry about how long it takes, I'm in no rush at all. If/when you have a free slot, I'll be very happy to give you my Mayor refs. I just started my first little digital art piece and it's taken me a week just to do the lines LOL. I totally understand, and hope all goes well with the big commissions you've got coming up! Have a brill weekend ^_^



Ahhhh, you flatter me too much! Hahaha. But I'm happy that you enjoy my art! I might open the slots again soon if this person doesn't get back to me. It's been almost a week since they said they would. But I'd definitely be happy to do your mayor for you. Thanks so much and I'll do my best to have a good one. Haha. You, too!



Laudine said:


> Like I have mentioned in the pm, I'm absolutely in love with how mine turned out. They're so gorgeous! Thanks again Amissa!  Feel free to put the watermarked version here too : D
> 
> *gets back to stare at the chibis*
> 
> D: *gets Chibi out of the hole*



Eeeee, I'm still so giddy that you really liked it! You're very, very welcome and I'll definitely post the watermarked version here soon! (I just got up like the lazy buns I am, so that'll be a little later. XD;;; Got to finish waking up first.)


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's the finished commission I did for Laudine (water-marked version, posted with permission):






Her very lovely OCs in the curly-cue chibi style! Some of the dress details were a little challenging, but overall I enjoyed it. : ) Again, thanks so much for commissioning me!

Slots may open again sometime soon. I'm going to give myself a couple days break while I wait to hear back from another commissioner. Thanks for your patience, guys!


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 7, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Here's the finished commission I did for Laudine (water-marked version, posted with permission):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG THISIS BEAUTIFUL! Ack! I love it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*this is


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 7, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> OMG THISIS BEAUTIFUL! Ack! I love it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *this is



Thanks a lot! : ) I'm happy that you think so!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 7, 2015)

Boopie woop~

One waiting list slot left.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 8, 2015)

Another boopsie boopie do for one of my ronery threads~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 8, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Here's the finished commission I did for Laudine (water-marked version, posted with permission):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear god, it's gorgeous *_*


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 8, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Dear god, it's gorgeous *_*



Ahhhh, thanks a lot! I'm happy that you think so! >///<


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 8, 2015)

After these slots, I might close this for awhile. These chibis actually take a lot longer than I thought they would mostly because I can't stop myself from trying to do as much detail as possible. So it's either that I consider bumping the prices slightly or just going back to my regular commissions for the time being. I meant for these to be a break from big stuff, but I guess I always will take commissions too seriously and carefully regardless of how big or small, so they took multiple hours each to do.

So yeah. I'll keep the waiting list open today, but I'll likely close it tomorrow if it isn't taken and I'll probably open the slots shortly thereafter. I'll see what I decide by then. 

Thanks to everyone for the support!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 8, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> After these slots, I might close this for awhile. These chibis actually take a lot longer than I thought they would mostly because I can't stop myself from trying to do as much detail as possible. So it's either that I consider bumping the prices slightly or just going back to my regular commissions for the time being. I meant for these to be a break from big stuff, but I guess I always will take commissions too seriously and carefully regardless of how big or small, so they took multiple hours each to do.
> 
> So yeah. I'll keep the waiting list open today, but I'll likely close it tomorrow if it isn't taken and I'll probably open the slots shortly thereafter. I'll see what I decide by then.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the support!



Ah that's too bad. Don't over work yourself or stress yourself with these. ^-^


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 8, 2015)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ah that's too bad. Don't over work yourself or stress yourself with these. ^-^



I'm trying my best not to. I guess it's just really impossible to really "take it easy" when working on commissions of this nature. Even if it's smaller scale, it's still money, and you still want to do your best. 

But thank you! I'm still considering what to do since I fell asleep. So I'll give it some more thought. I appreciate the support either way, though, thank you.


----------



## Laudine (Mar 8, 2015)

Wait wait wait, you're considering to close chibi commissions for a while? D-do you mind if I take that last slot for chibi waiting list again? Might as well get two more OCs commissioned while I still can x'D *gets shot*

I can relate with giving too much details and taking too long working with chibis though. I find details are really enjoyable to do, but doing them constantly can be tiring. It was what originally burned me from drawing chibis. I wouldn't want that happened to you too, so take a break from them when you need to!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 8, 2015)

Laudine said:


> Wait wait wait, you're considering to close chibi commissions for a while? D-do you mind if I take that last slot for chibi waiting list again? Might as well get two more OCs commissioned while I still can x'D *gets shot*
> 
> I can relate with giving too much details and taking too long working with chibis though. I find details are really enjoyable to do, but doing them constantly can be tiring. It was what originally burned me from drawing chibis. I wouldn't want that happened to you too, so take a break from them when you need to!



Yeah, I'm considering closing them for awhile. The last slot is yours if you want it, though! 

Haha, yeah. I think I had in my mind that it would feel sort of like taking it easy/taking a bit of a break to do something less stressful, but it's not a whole lot better. lol I mean, sure, it's not as daunting as doing full-body stuff with extreme details, but still more than you'd really think before you actually set down to do it. I don't blame you for burning out! lol I thought I'd switch to doing some chibis specifically here, since with my normal commissions, people tend not to buy those and go for the bigger stuff (which isn't a problem or anything, but I thought chibs might be a nice change of pace). I will take breaks when I need them, though. Thank you!

I'll go edit it in to give you that last slot~


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 9, 2015)

Just wanted to say (now I've caught up with your posts), that I feel so bad about putting in a waiting list request when you're feeling burnt out! I'm so sorry you feel that way, (in an ideal world) art should be a pleasure not a chore, so I totally understand why you'd want to give yourself a break. I wouldn't want any artist to do something for me if it was stressful, so pleeeeeeeeeeease don't feel obliged, I'd totally understand  I'd much rather a happy Miss Panda, than a Miss Panda piece of art  Hope you've had a good weekend and had a well earnt break after finishing the chibis


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Just wanted to say (now I've caught up with your posts), that I feel so bad about putting in a waiting list request when you're feeling burnt out! I'm so sorry you feel that way, (in an ideal world) art should be a pleasure not a chore, so I totally understand why you'd want to give yourself a break. I wouldn't want any artist to do something for me if it was stressful, so pleeeeeeeeeeease don't feel obliged, I'd totally understand  I'd much rather a happy Miss Panda, than a Miss Panda piece of art  Hope you've had a good weekend and had a well earnt break after finishing the chibis



No need to feel bad! Seriously. If I felt like I couldn't do them at all, I would have mentioned that. I just needed a short break. Mood has been down and up and down and all over lately, which wasn't helping matters too much, and stressing about a few things IRL, but really, such is life! Art is definitely a pleasure for me, but I just feel that I need to have the mindset of taking it seriously for things like commissions, lest I feel I don't deserve the money for 'taking it easy' or 'slacking' or anything along those lines. That isn't to say I don't still have fun with aspects of it (as tedious as coloring is, I really love to color, especially things like hair). 

I had a pretty decent weekend, though. A couple days off of work that I didn't need or ask for, but it just turned out that way due to sales being down but I suppose it sort of came at a good time in part, since I got to adjust to that time change just a little easier than I would have getting up at 6AM when it would actually feel like 5AM. 

Thanks for your understanding, though! I promise that if anything like that comes up, I'd let you guys know, whether I was in the middle of commissions or not.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Okay, guys. It's been a week and I haven't heard back from that other client, so...

The slots are open! If you have a reserve/waiting slot, feel free to post your forms!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 9, 2015)

I need to grow money out of these pockets of mine *-*


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I need to grow money out of these pockets of mine *-*



If that were possible, it would solve all my problems for this summer. lol

...All my problems for _life_, really.


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 9, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> No need to feel bad! Seriously. If I felt like I couldn't do them at all, I would have mentioned that. I just needed a short break. Mood has been down and up and down and all over lately, which wasn't helping matters too much, and stressing about a few things IRL, but really, such is life! Art is definitely a pleasure for me, but I just feel that I need to have the mindset of taking it seriously for things like commissions, lest I feel I don't deserve the money for 'taking it easy' or 'slacking' or anything along those lines. That isn't to say I don't still have fun with aspects of it (as tedious as coloring is, I really love to color, especially things like hair).
> 
> I had a pretty decent weekend, though. A couple days off of work that I didn't need or ask for, but it just turned out that way due to sales being down but I suppose it sort of came at a good time in part, since I got to adjust to that time change just a little easier than I would have getting up at 6AM when it would actually feel like 5AM.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding, though! I promise that if anything like that comes up, I'd let you guys know, whether I was in the middle of commissions or not.



Totally know what you mean, as soon as you start doing it for someone else there's a whole load of pressure and it can become a chore rather than a pleasure! I was just worried my request would do that to you, but I'm glad that's not the case! Sounds like the unexpected days off helped too, the only way I can adjust to daylight savings it has a massive lie-in and wake up whenever my body is ready (good excuse for one too, heh).

Sorry to hear the other client hasn't gotten back to you yet. I shall post my form in a minute, but if you do hear back and need to delay anything, totally understandable! ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Chibi Style:* Tall
*Number of Chibis (max:3):* 2


Spoiler: Reference(s)



Mayor ref, Lickilicky


*Extras/Special Details:* I'd love my Mayor to be interacting with her Pokemon Lickilicky, maybe leaning on his shoulder or they're holding hands or something friendly like that!
*Total Price:* $32?
*Slot or Waiting List?:* Slot
*Anything else?* If you'd rather not draw a Pokemon, that's absolutely fine! I'd be happy with my Mayor on her own in some kind of active/dynamic pose, holding a Pokeball! 


Okay hope I did all that right! Give me a shout if I messed it up somehow, lol ><


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Totally know what you mean, as soon as you start doing it for someone else there's a whole load of pressure and it can become a chore rather than a pleasure! I was just worried my request would do that to you, but I'm glad that's not the case! Sounds like the unexpected days off helped too, the only way I can adjust to daylight savings it has a massive lie-in and wake up whenever my body is ready (good excuse for one too, heh).
> 
> Sorry to hear the other client hasn't gotten back to you yet. I shall post my form in a minute, but if you do hear back and need to delay anything, totally understandable! ^_^
> 
> ...



Accepted, thank you! I haven't drawn many Pokemon, but that one doesn't look excessively complicated, so I think I can handle it. : ) 

Just a couple questions for you! In relation to your mayor chibi, what size is the Likitung? (IE: Same height, slightly taller/shorter/etc) And do you want your mayor with or without the hat? (I'm asking since I have had an instance where something was shown in a ref that I did put in and the person had actually wanted me to leave it out, so just to be sure!)

Thanks a lot! I recommend the friend option for PayPal to avoid the fee thing altogether, but please check this post here before paying: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ots-3-3-FULL&p=4639102&viewfull=1#post4639102


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 9, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Accepted, thank you! I haven't drawn many Pokemon, but that one doesn't look excessively complicated, so I think I can handle it. : )
> 
> Just a couple questions for you! In relation to your mayor chibi, what size is the Likitung? (IE: Same height, slightly taller/shorter/etc) And do you want your mayor with or without the hat? (I'm asking since I have had an instance where something was shown in a ref that I did put in and the person had actually wanted me to leave it out, so just to be sure!)
> 
> Thanks a lot! I recommend the friend option for PayPal to avoid the fee thing altogether, but please check this post here before paying: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ots-3-3-FULL&p=4639102&viewfull=1#post4639102



Thank you for accepting! To answer your Qs before I send payment: Lickilicky is roughly the same height as a person, and I'd love my Mayor to be wearing the hat (I do love a good hat!). Hope that's all okay, I'll go to Paypal now and follow your instructions carefully. I'll write a friendly note with it to keep it kosher! ^_^


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Thank you for accepting! To answer your Qs before I send payment: Lickilicky is roughly the same height as a person, and I'd love my Mayor to be wearing the hat (I do love a good hat!). Hope that's all okay, I'll go to Paypal now and follow your instructions carefully. I'll write a friendly note with it to keep it kosher! ^_^



My pleasure! And thanks so much for clarifying. : ) That sounds perfectly fine! I appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 9, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> My pleasure! And thanks so much for clarifying. : ) That sounds perfectly fine! I appreciate it, thanks!



All done! Thank you so much again, and if you have any more Qs, just give me a yell. I'm sooo excited, woohoo!


----------



## Laudine (Mar 9, 2015)

Ah! I'll post my form in a few hours if that's ok, my hands are kinda full at the moment ^^; Thank you for the slot! <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> All done! Thank you so much again, and if you have any more Qs, just give me a yell. I'm sooo excited, woohoo!



Received, thank you! : ) I'll be sure to contact you with any questions that may arise and I'll do my best to get the finished product to you in a timely manner! Thanks for commissioning me!



Laudine said:


> Ah! I'll post my form in a few hours if that's ok, my hands are kinda full at the moment ^^; Thank you for the slot! <3



That's absolutely fine! No rush or anything. : ) Whenever you're ready! (And you're very welcome! Thanks for commissioning me again! Haha)


----------



## azukitan (Mar 9, 2015)

*rolls in* Turns out I'm getting a pretty nice tax refund, so I'll be able to commission you sooner rather than later. I'm eying your detailed sketches, so please lmk when your regular commissions are open again! <3


----------



## Laudine (Mar 9, 2015)

Amissapanda said:
			
		

> That's absolutely fine! No rush or anything. : ) Whenever you're ready! (And you're very welcome! Thanks for commissioning me again! Haha)



Thank you! I'm back finally, crazy day at work gah Dx 
No no no thank YOU for letting me commission you again, as I mentioned before I'm in love with your chibis 


*Chibi Style:* Curly-cue Chibi again ;v;
*Number of Chibis (max:3):* Two


Spoiler: Reference(s)



Julie: http://i.imgur.com/hMFl6ev.jpg
Claude: http://i.imgur.com/ulrM2K8.png (I don't really have a proper ref for this guy, sorry!)
Other refs: <one> <two> <three> <four> <five>


*Extras/Special Details:* Like the ones before, feel free to do anything you want! You can make them interact or just as standalone chibis : D
*Total Price:* Is it $17? Let me know if it's wrong though 
*Slot or Waiting List?:* Slot
*Anything else?* I really don't like strawberries, but I can eat chocolate-covered strawberries just fine for some reason.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 10, 2015)

azukitan said:


> *rolls in* Turns out I'm getting a pretty nice tax refund, so I'll be able to commission you sooner rather than later. I'm eying your detailed sketches, so please lmk when your regular commissions are open again! <3



Ahh, glad to hear you got a nice refund! : ) And I'll be sure to let you know! Thanks. <333



Laudine said:


> Thank you! I'm back finally, crazy day at work gah Dx
> No no no thank YOU for letting me commission you again, as I mentioned before I'm in love with your chibis
> 
> 
> ...



Accepted! But I'm afraid I'm not going to charge less for the second curly-cue chibis anymore. They take me about as long as the others to do, so. XD;;; I totally understand if you want to change your order in that case, though! It's up to you. Sorry that I wasn't more clear before I opened the slots a second time! That's completely on me, so I apologize.


----------



## Laudine (Mar 10, 2015)

Yay thank you!  Hahah no problem, I definitely don't mind paying more. I can see all the efforts, especially on something as tiny as them! o_o

 Let me know when it's ok to send they payment and I'll send it right away


----------



## azukitan (Mar 10, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahh, glad to hear you got a nice refund! : ) And I'll be sure to let you know! Thanks. <333



Yosh! Thank youuu~ Good luck with your current commissions, in the meantime! ^A^


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 10, 2015)

Laudine said:


> Yay thank you!  Hahah no problem, I definitely don't mind paying more. I can see all the efforts, especially on something as tiny as them! o_o
> 
> Let me know when it's ok to send they payment and I'll send it right away



Okay, as long as you don't mind! Thanks for understanding. : ) And any time you're ready! I probably won't get to start on the chibis right away and I have a doozy of a week coming up, but I'll definitely find time to work on all that I need to get done.



azukitan said:


> Yosh! Thank youuu~ Good luck with your current commissions, in the meantime! ^A^



Thanks a lot! <3 I'll do my best. And you're more than welcome. Thank YOU for considering me worthy of commissioning!


----------



## Laudine (Mar 10, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Okay, as long as you don't mind! Thanks for understanding. : ) And any time you're ready! I probably won't get to start on the chibis right away and I have a doozy of a week coming up, but I'll definitely find time to work on all that I need to get done.



Alright, I have just sent the payment 

Doozy week ahead? Welp, good luck! Feel free to take your time with mine, I'm not in a rush at all


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 10, 2015)

Laudine said:


> Alright, I have just sent the payment
> 
> Doozy week ahead? Welp, good luck! Feel free to take your time with mine, I'm not in a rush at all



Received, thank you! Ahhhh, sorry for not seeing this sooner. I fell asleep. I hope to get started on both commissions today, but they likely won't be done until later this week. I'll keep you guys updated as things go!


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 10, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Received, thank you! Ahhhh, sorry for not seeing this sooner. I fell asleep. I hope to get started on both commissions today, but they likely won't be done until later this week. I'll keep you guys updated as things go!



That's great! Take your time, I'm in no rush at all, I will be very happy to see your new pieces whenever you're good and ready. Have a great week!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 10, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> That's great! Take your time, I'm in no rush at all, I will be very happy to see your new pieces whenever you're good and ready. Have a great week!



Okay, thank you! I'll try to take my time with the commissions instead of stressing too much. Thank you kindly and have a fantastic week, yourself!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 10, 2015)

Just another update, guys. 

I will still hopefully get started later tonight, but mother nature threw me a certain feminine curveball tonight to deal with on top of everything else this week, so I'm definitely not feeling 100% right now. More like 5%

Thanks for your patience and I'll let you guys know once I have something more substantial to update you on. Thanks so much for your patience and understanding!


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 11, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Just another update, guys.
> 
> I will still hopefully get started later tonight, but mother nature threw me a certain feminine curveball tonight to deal with on top of everything else this week, so I'm definitely not feeling 100% right now. More like 5%
> 
> Thanks for your patience and I'll let you guys know once I have something more substantial to update you on. Thanks so much for your patience and understanding!



No worries, sorry to hear you're not feeling well (Mother Nature picks the worst time..!). Get better soon and don't worry about a thinggg! ^_^


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 13, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> No worries, sorry to hear you're not feeling well (Mother Nature picks the worst time..!). Get better soon and don't worry about a thinggg! ^_^



Thanks a lot for you patience and support! I'm feeling much better, so I'll be working on commissions for the next couple days! I'll keep you guys updated on the status of yours.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 13, 2015)

Update: Lines done for Trickilicky. Working on Laudine's lines. I hope to start coloring by tomorrow/Sunday.


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 14, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Update: Lines done for Trickilicky. Working on Laudine's lines. I hope to start coloring by tomorrow/Sunday.



Ahh this is so exciting, thank you for the update! And I'm really glad to hear you're feeling better, hope you have a good Saturday


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 15, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Ahh this is so exciting, thank you for the update! And I'm really glad to hear you're feeling better, hope you have a good Saturday



I'm more than happy to keep you updated. : ) Coloring is in the process. I hope to be done by tomorrow, but we'll see. I'll make sure not to rush it!

Laudine, I have finished the lines for yours, as well, and I will be coloring after I finish Tricki's!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 16, 2015)

Actually, turns out I was able to finish yours tonight, Trickilicky, since I had time. Haha. I'll be sending it to you shortly~


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 16, 2015)

Permission was granted to post it, so here's the water-marked version of *Trickilicky*'s commission!:







Thanks so much for commissioning me! I've never drawn that Pokemon before (or many Pokemon at all), but it was a lot of fun. : ) And your mayor is adorable!


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 16, 2015)

I am so in love with the pic, you are the best! You did such an amazing job, I am so happy to see my Mayor and Lickilicky just hanging out, it was exactly what I was imagining :-D I'm glad to hear you enjoyed working on the pic, that means a lot ^_^ 
Good luck with your other commissions, look forward to seeing them here if they get posted!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 16, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> I am so in love with the pic, you are the best! You did such an amazing job, I am so happy to see my Mayor and Lickilicky just hanging out, it was exactly what I was imagining :-D I'm glad to hear you enjoyed working on the pic, that means a lot ^_^
> Good luck with your other commissions, look forward to seeing them here if they get posted!



You're so very welcome! I'm really ecstatic that you liked it so much! : ) And I definitely enjoyed doing it.

Thanks a lot! I should have Laudine's done by tonight (since I'm 3/4 of the way there) and if not tonight, then by tomorrow! My weekend days are always the best for working on commissions. lol


----------



## Laudine (Mar 16, 2015)

Eee that's so amazing! Love the pose and expressions, great job! 



Amissapanda said:


> Thanks a lot! I should have Laudine's done by tonight (since I'm 3/4 of the way there) and if not tonight, then by tomorrow! My weekend days are always the best for working on commissions. lol



So exciting! I'm definitely looking forward to see mine, I bet they're looking really lovely already <3 Like I said before no rush at all though!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 16, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Permission was granted to post it, so here's the water-marked version of *Trickilicky*'s commission!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wahhh this is so cute omg!!!! youre improving ;;;;;vvv;;;;;;;;;; KEEP GOIN BB <3333


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 16, 2015)

Laudine said:


> Eee that's so amazing! Love the pose and expressions, great job!
> 
> So exciting! I'm definitely looking forward to see mine, I bet they're looking really lovely already <3 Like I said before no rush at all though!



Thank you! : ) And I have finished and sent yours to you! Thanks so much for commissioning me again! All your characters are wonderful! I love the whole wealthy lords and ladies vibe I get from them!



Shirohibiki said:


> wahhh this is so cute omg!!!! youre improving ;;;;;vvv;;;;;;;;;; KEEP GOIN BB <3333



Thanks a lot! I'm really happy that you think so. Haha. I don't draw Pokemon much, but for commissions, I'm willing to do (almost) anything if it's not too complicated. XD I'll do my best, thanks!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 16, 2015)

Agreed, that is absolutely awesome<3 Ugh and you did a stellar job on the pokemon, so cute : D


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 17, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Agreed, that is absolutely awesome<3 Ugh and you did a stellar job on the pokemon, so cute : D



Ahhhh, that's so sweet of you to say! Thank you! The Pokemon was pretty fun. XD Not that I want to suddenly tackle a thousand Pokemon pictures or anything, but it was really cute and I at least think I can slip them into the definite "yes" category of my commissions from now on, as long as they're not obscenely complicated (though who knows, I might even try those for RLC).


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhhh, that's so sweet of you to say! Thank you! The Pokemon was pretty fun. XD Not that I want to suddenly tackle a thousand Pokemon pictures or anything, but it was really cute and I at least think I can slip them into the definite "yes" category of my commissions from now on, as long as they're not obscenely complicated (though who knows, I might even try those for RLC).



You''re welcome haha : ) You really deserve the praise! And I understand haha, oh my though if only I had my own funds (can't work) would be commissioning you; but again I just love to see your newest pieces they're so refreshing<3 And it would be quite cool to see your take/style on certain pokemon, I am certain they'd look super spiffy 8D


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 17, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You''re welcome haha : ) You really deserve the praise! And I understand haha, oh my though if only I had my own funds (can't work) would be commissioning you; but again I just love to see your newest pieces they're so refreshing<3 And it would be quite cool to see your take/style on certain pokemon, I am certain they'd look super spiffy 8D



That's really too nice of you. Hahaha. But I appreciate that you think so! Out of all my works, I definitely want commission stuff to turn out the best, whether I'm familiar with the material or not. I'm really glad you enjoy seeing them and that sentiment means a lot, thank you. It's at times stressful to take on a lot, but at the same time, I know I'm doing it all for a good reason. I've always been closest to my younger brother throughout growing up, so his wedding means a lot to me and I definitely want to make it there and show my utmost support for him and his to-be wife. Just makes me want to work all the harder. : ) And as for more Pokemon... I don't know if I'd necessarily do them on my own or not, but who knows? lol.


----------



## Laudine (Mar 17, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you! : ) And I have finished and sent yours to you! Thanks so m



I've just seen your pm and just want to say thanks once again, mine look so adorable and I just love your style so much ;o;

Glad to hear you liked my OCs as well  I've been developing them for a quite while so it means a lot! Hope they were fun to draw as well!

...and I forgot to mention, the sitting pose you did for Julie somehow reminds me of sitting in RO 8D *gets shot*


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 18, 2015)

Laudine said:


> I've just seen your pm and just want to say thanks once again, mine look so adorable and I just love your style so much ;o;
> 
> Glad to hear you liked my OCs as well  I've been developing them for a quite while so it means a lot! Hope they were fun to draw as well!
> 
> ...and I forgot to mention, the sitting pose you did for Julie somehow reminds me of sitting in RO 8D *gets shot*



Thank you for commissioning me twice! That was really unexpected. And I'm really honored that you like my style and that you're happy with the results! 

Your OCs are definitely cool and I'm happy that you could entrust them to me for art. I can definitely see you've put a lot into them and it shows! They were definitely fun to draw!

Hahahaha. XD That wasn't intentional, but still a nice coincidence! ...Gosh, I miss RO lately.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 20, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> That's really too nice of you. Hahaha. But I appreciate that you think so! Out of all my works, I definitely want commission stuff to turn out the best, whether I'm familiar with the material or not. I'm really glad you enjoy seeing them and that sentiment means a lot, thank you. It's at times stressful to take on a lot, but at the same time, I know I'm doing it all for a good reason. I've always been closest to my younger brother throughout growing up, so his wedding means a lot to me and I definitely want to make it there and show my utmost support for him and his to-be wife. Just makes me want to work all the harder. : ) And as for more Pokemon... I don't know if I'd necessarily do them on my own or not, but who knows? lol.



Haha, not at all : ) And I most certainly do! I definitely enjoy looking at your pieces, they are always so fresh and colorful/lovely to see (no joke) Hope it doesnt stress you too much >: I honestly hope you get those funds, you absolutely deserve to go to that wedding<3 I hope you don't overwork though T_T Hehe it's just a thought xD But I am certain regardless they'd look wonderful : ) Sorry for my late reply, feel like a jerk when I delay any responses >_<


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 20, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Haha, not at all : ) And I most certainly do! I definitely enjoy looking at your pieces, they are always so fresh and colorful/lovely to see (no joke) Hope it doesnt stress you too much >: I honestly hope you get those funds, you absolutely deserve to go to that wedding<3 I hope you don't overwork though T_T Hehe it's just a thought xD But I am certain regardless they'd look wonderful : ) Sorry for my late reply, feel like a jerk when I delay any responses >_<



That's really super duper sweet of you. I'm feeling a lot less stressed, thanks. I'm actually kind of pumped to get back into commissions and stuff soon since I just got my bro and his fiancee's wedding gift amiibo set today. I'll be alright, I'm sure. Ups and downs are a part of life and I'm just happy that the clients are happy and that anyone enjoys seeing my stuff. 

No need for apologies! I haven't been around here as much, so I'm kinda late on this, myself. I pop in a bit now and then, but less and less. The general popularity contest of this place is just really becoming more and more off-putting to me. But this thread will stay open since I may pick random times to offer more chibi slots if/when I'm feeling up to it. Likely not often, but at least to have the option sometimes available to people who have wanted to support me and my art.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 21, 2015)

Three slots are hereby *open*, without the waiting list. And I'll tell you why.

I lost four out of five days of work last week and tonight, I literally just got a phone call telling me not to come in for the next three days. Sales are ABYSMAL lately and unfortunately, the amount of work I do relies on sales. I'm completely sunk and this is really bad. I lost _seven days of work in two weeks_, out of a five day work week. That's horrible. I feel like I'm scraping pennies instead of making money.

So three slots are open. I will also take regular commissions (linked in my signature) if you'd like one of those instead.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 21, 2015)

Aw geez, you really need to look for a new job. Your current one just isn't cutting it :(

In any case, I'd like to help you out. May I order two detailed sketches in your regular style? Let me know if there's a specific order form you would like me to complete.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 21, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Aw geez, you really need to look for a new job. Your current one just isn't cutting it :(
> 
> In any case, I'd like to help you out. May I order two detailed sketches in your regular style? Let me know if there's a specific order form you would like me to complete.



I wish it were that easy, but I live in the middle of nowhere and there really isn't much choice. I'm one of the lucky ones to have a job, even if I get crappy hours.

Thanks, Azu. <3 And you certainly may. I suppose just fill out the form that I have here, but where it says about the chibi styles, just put in the style/type you want from the original commission list, instead, and specify that, and where it says number of chibis, put in whether you want the full body or half-body detailed sketch. I'll know what you mean.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 21, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I wish it were that easy, but I live in the middle of nowhere and there really isn't much choice. I'm one of the lucky ones to have a job, even if I get crappy hours.
> 
> Thanks, Azu. <3 And you certainly may. I suppose just fill out the form that I have here, but where it says about the chibi styles, just put in the style/type you want from the original commission list, instead, and specify that, and where it says number of chibis, put in whether you want the full body or half-body detailed sketch. I'll know what you mean.



You're in quite a pickle, that's for certain--but I believe you always have a choice, as long as you endeavor to improve your standard of life. I truly wish you the best of everything. It's good to be grateful for what you have, but don't be inhibited and settle for less than you deserve. The convenient path is rarely the most rewarding.

Anyway, here's my order! Thank you for the opportunity. I'm happy to have a chance to commission you <3

*Style:* Detailed half body sketch
*Number of Characters (max:3):* 2


Spoiler: Reference(s)



Teen Hiro: [x] [x] [x] (age 15)

Older Hiro: [x] [x] [x] (age 21)


*Extras/Special Details:* I would like this to be a sort of reflective art piece, contrasting Hiro's happy and ambitious teen self with his older self. The latter is characterized as having a jaded heart through the bitterness of loss. Older Hiro is tightly-wound, excessively reclusive, and overly critical himself. I can imagine a young Hiro gazing upward with a hopeful smile on his face, whereas his older counterpart is looking down with a sullen/contemplative expression. Nevertheless, their poses can be anything you want them to be. I trust your artistic vision c:
*Total Price:* $24
*Slot or Waiting List?:* Slot
*Anything else?* Nope! But feel free to ask questions, if you have any :)


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 21, 2015)

azukitan said:


> You're in quite a pickle, that's for certain--but I believe you always have a choice, as long as you endeavor to improve your standard of life. I truly wish you the best of everything. It's good to be grateful for what you have, but don't be inhibited and settle for less than you deserve. The convenient path is rarely the most rewarding.
> 
> Anyway, here's my order! Thank you for the opportunity. I'm happy to have a chance to commission you <3
> 
> ...



Awesome, *accepted*! Sounds great. : ) I'll do my best to make your vision come to life.

Just one more question. Do you want the lines to be any specific color or just black and white?

And thanks, by the way! I'm not settling or selling myself short. I'm filling that hole by doing commissions in the first place, so I'm definitely taking action in an area I feel comfortable in. : )


----------



## azukitan (Mar 21, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Awesome, *accepted*! Sounds great. : ) I'll do my best to make your vision come to life.
> 
> Just one more question. Do you want the lines to be any specific color or just black and white?



Huzzah! Thank you ^^ I'll send payment your way shortly.
As for the lines, can I leave that up to you, too? 8D


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 21, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Huzzah! Thank you ^^ I'll send payment your way shortly.
> As for the lines, can I leave that up to you, too? 8D



Okay, sounds fine with me! I'll try to pick something that works and possibly just have a few versions color-wise and you can pick whichever you like best.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 21, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Okay, sounds fine with me! I'll try to pick something that works and possibly just have a few versions color-wise and you can pick whichever you like best.



Awesome possum :3 I'm super psyched to see what you come up with! Also sent you the monies; hope you received it!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 21, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Awesome possum :3 I'm super psyched to see what you come up with! Also sent you the monies; hope you received it!



Just did, thank you! : ) I'll do my best not to let you and your characters down!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 22, 2015)

Ba-boop boop~

I'll be starting tomorrow. ...Or later today, actually, since it's after midnight here. I'd start tonight, but I've got a pretty nasty headache. And I like to draw with music play, so that wouldn't feel so hot at the moment.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 22, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ba-boop boop~
> 
> I'll be starting tomorrow. ...Or later today, actually, since it's after midnight here. I'd start tonight, but I've got a pretty nasty headache. And I like to draw with music play, so that wouldn't feel so hot at the moment.



Sure thing! Rest up and feel better soon :)


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 22, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Sure thing! Rest up and feel better soon :)



Thanks a lot, hun! I feel much better today. Headache is gone and with this loving boop, I'm ready to get biz-zay~!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 22, 2015)

Beep beep boooooop~!

Almost done with Azu's commission! <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh dang! That was fast!

Also Computertrash's piece in your siggy looks really good :>


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 22, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Oh dang! That was fast!
> 
> Also Computertrash's piece in your siggy looks really good :>



I was feeling pumped up to draw today. Hehe. Plus, sketches don't take as long as full color stuff. That's why they're cheaper. lol

It does, indeed! Thanks again for getting that for me. :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2015)

Ah I see .3.

I need to buy you more.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 22, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ah I see .3.
> 
> I need to buy you more.



Noooooo. You spoiled me enough with one already, bro.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Noooooo. You spoiled me enough with one already, bro.


But one is such a lonely number.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 22, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> But one is such a lonely number.



Weejie number one.

Also, with permission, here's *Azukitan*'s commission!







Her OC Hiro, as a before and after and contrast kind of thing, with his young fifteen-year-old self and the more jaded twenty-one-year old. Concept requested by the commissioner!

He was awesome to draw, thanks, Azu~! <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Weejie number one


I'm the only number one here, and that's not the good kind ;-;

And dang, Azu's sketch came out great :'D


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 22, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm the only number one here, and that's not the good kind ;-;
> 
> And dang, Azu's sketch came out great :'D



There's nothing wrong with number one or with number six hunded and thirty five or seventy billion.

Haha, thanks~ Glad you thought so!


----------



## azukitan (Mar 22, 2015)

I still can't thank you enough for the sketches of Hiro. You did a bang-up job!
I'm so happy with my commission; I feel like I'm on Cloud Nine~! （≧∇≦）♪


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh wow, loving that Hiro sketch to pieces<3


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 22, 2015)

azukitan said:


> I still can't thank you enough for the sketches of Hiro. You did a bang-up job!
> I'm so happy with my commission; I feel like I'm on Cloud Nine~! （≧∇≦）♪



I'm really overjoyed that you liked it so much! >///< You're such a sweetie. And it was really awesome of you to commission me in a time of need. I'm very grateful! <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 23, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh wow, loving that Hiro sketch to pieces<3



Ack, sorry! I missed this. I didn't even realize we posted at the same time. XD;; My bad.

Thanks a lot! :3 I'm glad you liked the sketches!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 23, 2015)

Ba-bumpie-bump~!

I have graduated from chocolate pudding to gummy worms. I can't stop snacking tonight. That's what I get for having a handful of tater tots for dinner, I guess.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 23, 2015)

One more boop before bed.

Seriously, why I am even awake at 4AM. I must be riding the failboat.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 23, 2015)

Bop it~
Pull it~
Twist it~
Bop it~


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 23, 2015)

Another ronery boopie.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 23, 2015)

This thread's sub-name should be "Manda talks to herself a lot." 

/sigh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 23, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> That's really super duper sweet of you. I'm feeling a lot less stressed, thanks. I'm actually kind of pumped to get back into commissions and stuff soon since I just got my bro and his fiancee's wedding gift amiibo set today. I'll be alright, I'm sure. Ups and downs are a part of life and I'm just happy that the clients are happy and that anyone enjoys seeing my stuff.
> 
> No need for apologies! I haven't been around here as much, so I'm kinda late on this, myself. I pop in a bit now and then, but less and less. The general popularity contest of this place is just really becoming more and more off-putting to me. But this thread will stay open since I may pick random times to offer more chibi slots if/when I'm feeling up to it. Likely not often, but at least to have the option sometimes available to people who have wanted to support me and my art.



Wah! I still feel so slow replying to others T_T hehe. Naww not at all : ) Hope you're feeling alright still, never good to be stressed >.< How cool though an amiibo set sounds like one of the coolest wedding gifts : O And so very true, I go through them as well just a part of life. 

I understand : O I can somewhat see what you mean though >: I just hope to be able to chat when you're on : ) I wish it didn't feel like that but guess it can't be helped; I suppose it really is fairly like that sometimes Dx I just enjoy the chit-chat and friends heh, so I guess my biggest reason for staying put xD You included, hope you're overall in a good enough place for now : )


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 23, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Wah! I still feel so slow replying to others T_T hehe. Naww not at all : ) Hope you're feeling alright still, never good to be stressed >.< How cool though an amiibo set sounds like one of the coolest wedding gifts : O And so very true, I go through them as well just a part of life.
> 
> I understand : O I can somewhat see what you mean though >: I just hope to be able to chat when you're on : ) I wish it didn't feel like that but guess it can't be helped; I suppose it really is fairly like that sometimes Dx I just enjoy the chit-chat and friends heh, so I guess my biggest reason for staying put xD You included, hope you're overall in a good enough place for now : )



I'm alright, thanks! Not pleased to have all these days off of work, but there's nothing I can do about that. Haha, all things considered, most people ask for wedding presents like home furniture and appliances. XD My brother and his future wife have different priorities in mind. Though Stef says it's my fault for getting her into them in the first place. Lmao. She even went waaaay out of her way to track down imports for Marth, Wii-Fit Trainer, Rosalina and Luma, and Villager.

I'm happy to chat with you either way! And I enjoy chatting with friends and such too, but it seems a rarer occurrence as the days pass. I'm dappling elsewhere on the forums a bit, though, and of course conducting Mario Kart Monday Madness every week, so there's always that to look forward to, as well.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 23, 2015)

Bing bing boopie bong bamp~!


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 24, 2015)

Bampboozled.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 24, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Weejie number one.
> 
> Also, with permission, here's *Azukitan*'s commission!
> 
> ...



oh look its my ****ign boyfriend god bless
hes hotter every damn time i cant take it


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 24, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh look its my ****ign boyfriend god bless
> hes hotter every damn time i cant take it



Hahahaha. XD Glad you approve! (But what would Kana say?)


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 24, 2015)

Bampboozle de doozle~


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 24, 2015)

Boopsie whoopsie~


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh look its my ****ign boyfriend god bless
> hes hotter every damn time i cant take it



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XDDD


If I weren't forkin' over $1000 this month for my car payment, I would commission you again and again. *cries* Maybe once I get my first paycheck or smth. I need me a detailed sketch of Kana, lol.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 24, 2015)

azukitan said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XDDD
> 
> 
> If I weren't forkin' over $1000 this month for my car payment, I would commission you again and again. *cries* Maybe once I get my first paycheck or smth. I need me a detailed sketch of Kana, lol.



Don't worry! It was super-kind of you to buy one already. No pressure at all, though the sentiment itself is very appreciated. And sorry to hear about the car payment. D: That really sucks.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 24, 2015)

Bambooplie before bedooplie~

At least I FINALLY get to go to work tomorrow. They better give me more than an hour or two of work.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 25, 2015)

Quick boop before I run off to work.

It's supposed to snow today. And tomorrow. And the next day. : (


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 25, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I'm alright, thanks! Not pleased to have all these days off of work, but there's nothing I can do about that. Haha, all things considered, most people ask for wedding presents like home furniture and appliances. XD My brother and his future wife have different priorities in mind. Though Stef says it's my fault for getting her into them in the first place. Lmao. She even went waaaay out of her way to track down imports for Marth, Wii-Fit Trainer, Rosalina and Luma, and Villager.
> 
> I'm happy to chat with you either way! And I enjoy chatting with friends and such too, but it seems a rarer occurrence as the days pass. I'm dappling elsewhere on the forums a bit, though, and of course conducting Mario Kart Monday Madness every week, so there's always that to look forward to, as well.



Saw that you have some extra time, but sorry to hear about the lowered work hours/days : ( Sounds incredibly frustrating and I know you've been working hard to save</3 Hahaha I actually think that's wonderful and yes it's true xD I bought my friend a strainer for her wedding lol, but I have to say an amiibo set is seriously cool :3 

And agreed : ) I feel bad when I take time to reply, but I also like to have a thoughtful response and I do apologize for my relatively slow replies TT_TT I really must make my quite existent free time available for your stream lol; I would love to join for once : ) And also ugh as I was complaining about RAM/CPU high usage I found the culprits lol darn stupid Anti-Viruses xD So huzzah to hopefully finding the true problem files now : )

Also hope you manage through the snow as I know how hazardous that can be when going to work/college I once got stuck in a severe/terrifying hail storm and it was very, very scary ugh >.<


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 25, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Saw that you have some extra time, but sorry to hear about the lowered work hours/days : ( Sounds incredibly frustrating and I know you've been working hard to save</3 Hahaha I actually think that's wonderful and yes it's true xD I bought my friend a strainer for her wedding lol, but I have to say an amiibo set is seriously cool :3
> 
> And agreed : ) I feel bad when I take time to reply, but I also like to have a thoughtful response and I do apologize for my relatively slow replies TT_TT I really must make my quite existent free time available for your stream lol; I would love to join for once : ) And also ugh as I was complaining about RAM/CPU high usage I found the culprits lol darn stupid Anti-Viruses xD So huzzah to hopefully finding the true problem files now : )
> 
> Also hope you manage through the snow as I know how hazardous that can be when going to work/college I once got stuck in a severe/terrifying hail storm and it was very, very scary ugh >.<



Yeah, I finally got to go into work today. And they didn't even leave me an order to make, so I had to go and judge what I thought they would need on my own. Pretty annoying that they can't even bother to do that after however many days they gave me off in a row. -_- Ah well. I'm keeping an eye out for other job openings, but there's just so little around this tiny, tiny place. As for the amiibos, I know they're going to be happy to get them and that's the really important thing to me. Hahaha. My parents refuse to get them games and things and insist that they'll get appliances/cookware/etc. I think they're a little peeved that my brother isn't putting more emphasis on things they "need" and more toward what they want. I say screw it and get them what they want.

No prob, no prob. I'm sure there's better things to occupy people's time than to come to my lowly little thread(s). I appreciate you taking the time out to do it, though! And I'd love to see you at a stream sometime if you'd like to stop by! I don't know when the best times are for you, but when I do stream, I tend to stream at the same times of night. You're welcome anytime, though! And ugh, yeah, Anti-virus software are butts about RAM/CPU, especially if you have multiples. Avast is always running crap on my machine. But alas, Anti-virus software is pretty much a must-have in this day and age.

I got through the snow okay. It's still coming down. I just wish winter was over already. We had a nice thaw and a nice break from it, but it seems like it's coming back with a vengeance in the next few days. Bleh.



Also, unrelated, I saw this last night and I'm going to inflict anyone that comes by this thread with a severe case of the feels:






A fan-made version of a "pre-story" to _The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword_, illustrated and written by Ferisae (who does amazing work, by the way). Tear-jerker, so get your tissues and stay away from the onions. Sad as it is, I accept this story as headcanon. I think what really killed me is how Link lost his voice.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 25, 2015)

Beep-boop~

Slots are still available. I'll give it another day or so here and then I'm going to go ahead and open them on DA and Tumblr.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 25, 2015)

Boop-boppling while I eat fast food that I know is not good for me. But screw it, I totally deserve some comfort food after all the time I spent on the Zelink fanart I did today.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 25, 2015)

"Tempt your sense of exploration."

Or that's what the dove chocolate is telling me, anyway. Pretty funny, considering I tried out a different coloring style for the art I made today to experiment and play around a little with something softer.

Also, keeping the "1/3" thing up in my thread title since even though I finished Azukitan's commissions, I have one more I'm working on for someone on another site, thus only two slots are available here, currently. Just in case anyone was confused as to why I didn't change that. : P


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 25, 2015)

Boopie-de-doopie~

Got another day off tomorrow. *sigh*


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 26, 2015)

Beep beep beep~ 
Coming through~
You can't stop this~
Whoop-de-doo~

It's practically a snowstorm outside. :' )


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 26, 2015)

Anozzer boopzie~


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 26, 2015)

I just ruined my 3,333 post count.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

Poor Manda, always coming in third place in Mario kart.

I mean, she couldn't of just came in first while Hyogo was watching, imagine Hyogo's happy and proud face 8(
(I am going to keep egging this on, I'm not sorry ;_; )


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Poor Manda, always coming in third place in Mario kart.
> 
> I mean, she couldn't of just came in first while Hyogo was watching, imagine Hyogo's happy and proud face 8(
> (I am going to keep egging this on, I'm not sorry ;_; )



Stop.

I usually do much better over the course of a night. So you are the one who jinxed me with that first place BS. : (


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

Aww, but it's fun :'c

I'll be sure to come back on Monday and Jinx you some more! 8)


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't complain about what place I get if you jinx me into it. 

I hope this Pepsi kicks in soon. My mood has been through the mud all day.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 27, 2015)

Bampboozled.

Finishing up the other commission that I have, currently. Client wishes for it to remain private, though, so I won't be sharing it here.


----------

